# What trasmission do I have



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I have an 01 Cherokee, and I need a new tranny pan. I may be only the gasket leaking but it has some serious rust issues. Is this a normal problem, what tranny do I have, and where can I get one? I want to avoid dealer prices, and was hoping some Jeep gurus knew of a good line on parts. Thanks.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

if your under 7 years 70,000 miles you'll only have to pay a $100 deductible because it would be covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Probally better off going to a jeep forum then here on ps. Lots of info over there. Mine is jk-forum.com


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

give me the vin number and i can get you a price and what trans you have in under 2 min ....


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Well as far as I can tell it is a Aw4. I don't know if it ever had a warranty, as it was a salvage vehicle. I assumed that was the end of the warranty. The vin is 1J4FF48S41LL568722 . I used to be on a Jeep forum when I first got it, but I haven't been on there a lot lately.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

YEA you do have the aw4, no you do not have any warrenty, the vehicle is on complete restriction as far as any warrenty goes. that aw4 is SUPER tough ive only seen one come close to failing just because of being used as a mail truck. you should be able to get one from a yard for under 300 bucks EASY!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Aw come on!, it was only a light roll. Know more warranty? JK Yeah I only need the Pan the tranny itself is fine. I just noticed the fluid leak last night. Put it up on ramps, got a good look and don't even want to touch it till I have the time to do the job. Don't want want to remove that magic piece of rust scale that is keeping it from leaking even worse.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

AbsoluteH&L;538037 said:


> ....Don't want want to remove that magic piece of rust scale that is keeping it from leaking even worse.


that was exactly what I was thinking about mine too. oh, and yeah, salvage kills all warranties.:crying:


----------

